# FAAS (Federation of American Aquarium Societies)



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Once we have done something with a website, wondering if it would be a good idea to join the FAAS. Looks to be pretty dead at the moment, but at least it would get us listed on their site. Also, who knows, these things wax and wane. Perhaps there is or will be something we can leverage there. (And it costs us nothing.)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The price seems right ;-) I say once we get the site up and running we should definitely join them.


----------

